# fratello maggiore



## dianalegramandi

Ciao a tutti 

Sto traducendo un catalogo di presentazione per macchinari adibiti alla frantumazione e il recupero dei metalli. 
In questo catalogo un macchinario viene presentato come "fratello maggiore"  di un altro modello, essendo un impianto avente dimensioni e capacità maggiori. Ecco la descrizione:"Fratello maggiore del modello xxx ha la caratteristica principale  di essere molto robusto, progettato per resistere  alle forti sollecitazioni". 
Io pensavo: "Frère majeur (o frère aîné ?)du modèle xxx et très robuste, conçu pour résister aux chochs".

C'è differenza tra "aîné"e "majeur"? 

Grazie per il vostro prezioso aiuto


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno Diana
autant que je sache :

_Frère aîné_ = primogenito o maggiore, ossia, più grande di età , indipendentemente dal suo essere o meno maggiorenne 

_Frère majeur_ = maggiorenne

Quanto al caso specifico:_

*aîné *_riferito a cose e non persone , con il senso di "capostipite" o "pregenitore" mi sembra raro ...

ho invece incontrato *aïeul 

*atttendi comunque un madrelingua per migliori conferme

buon lavoro


----------



## dianalegramandi

Aithria said:


> Buon giorno Diana
> autant que je sache :
> 
> _Frère aîné_ = primogenito o maggiore, ossia, più grande di età , indipendentemente dal suo essere o meno maggiorenne
> 
> _Frère majeur_ = maggiorenne
> 
> Quanto al caso specifico:
> 
> _*aîné *_riferito a cose e non persone , con il senso di "capostipite" o "pregenitore" mi sembra raro ...
> 
> ho invece incontrato *aïeul *
> 
> atttendi comunque un madrelingua per migliori conferme
> 
> buon lavoro
> 
> Va bene Aithria, vediamo cosa propongono i madrelingua all'ascolto .
> Grazie intanto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Di primo acchito, direi "grand frère", ma ho l'impressione che si usi un'altra espressione che mi sfugge per il momento. "Aïeul": solo per cose molto anteriori, per esempio, "la Ford T est l'aïeule des voitures modernes", o anche scherzosamente.


----------



## orsopaddington

Non si può usare "plus a^gés" per un cosa o si usa solo per persone?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì e no, dipende. Nel caso che ci occupa, non lo vedo bene. Piuttosto "plus ancien, antérieur, plus vieux".


----------



## itka

Si potrebbe anche dire : "ancêtre du modèle XXX..."
Era forse la parola che cercavi, Matou ? (ciao, Matou !)


----------



## dianalegramandi

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao,
> Di primo acchito, direi "grand frère", ma ho l'impressione che si usi un'altra espressione che mi sfugge per il momento. "Aïeul": solo per cose molto anteriori, per esempio, "la Ford T est l'aïeule des voitures modernes", o anche scherzosamente.


 
...in attesa dell'espressione più adatta, userò grand frère...grazie Matoupaschat, Orsopaddington e Aythria


----------



## dianalegramandi

itka said:


> Si potrebbe anche dire : "ancêtre du modèle XXX..."
> Era forse la parola che cercavi, Matou ? (ciao, Matou !)


 
Grazie Itka, 
userò comunque grand frère perchè nel mio contesto fratello maggiore significa maggiore solo di dimensioni... non come ordine di data di nascita, anzi a dire il vero il modello in questione è il più recente. Forse nell'originale in italiano avrebbero dovuto mettere il "fratellone", , avrebbe reso meglio l'idea di un fratello di grosse dimensioni.
A tal  proposito si potrebbe usare gros frère?


----------



## Aithria

Quindi non si tratta di un *précurseur *ma un modello_ *à l'échelle*_.

Francamente io semplificherei il "manierismo" dell'italiano come segue:

_Ce modèle-ci , dont l’XXX est un modèle réduit, se caractérise par sa robustesse et par son endurance aux chocs._


----------



## dianalegramandi

Aithria said:


> Quindi non si tratta di un *précurseur *ma un modello_ *à l'échelle*_.
> 
> Francamente io semplificherei il "manierismo" dell'italiano come segue:
> 
> _Ce modèle-ci , dont l’XXX est un modèle réduit, se caractérise par sa robustesse et par son endurance aux chocs._


 
Grazie mille Aithria! Anche per l'aggiustamento della frase da me tradotta!


----------



## matoupaschat

itka said:


> Si potrebbe anche dire : "ancêtre du modèle XXX..."
> Era forse la parola che cercavi, Matou ? (ciao, Matou !)


(Salut, Itka !) Si e no. Sì: hai perfettamente ragione, "ancêtre" conviene meglio di "aïeul". No: cercavo altro, ma adesso non ha più senso cercare nella direzione di prima... 


dianalegramandi said:


> "Fratello maggiore del modello xxx ha la caratteristica principale di essere molto robusto, progettato per resistere alle forti sollecitazioni".


In realtà avevo proposto "grand frère" perché l'aumentativo funzionava sia per le dimensioni che per l'età, ma ho dovuto lasciare il forum prima di averlo fatto notare.
Anche dopo averci ripensato, ti ripropongo _grand frère,_ con qualche adattamento commerciale:
"Grand frère du modèle XXX, il présente la caractéristique d'être encore plus robuste et de résister aux sollicitations les plus fortes".

Ciao Diana


----------



## dianalegramandi

matoupaschat said:


> (Salut, Itka !) Si e no. Sì: hai perfettamente ragione, "ancêtre" conviene meglio di "aïeul". No: cercavo altro, ma adesso non ha più senso cercare nella direzione di prima...
> In realtà avevo proposto "grand frère" perché l'aumentativo funzionava sia per le dimensioni che per l'età, ma ho dovuto lasciare il forum prima di averlo fatto notare.
> Anche dopo averci ripensato, ti ripropongo _grand frère,_ con qualche adattamento commerciale:
> "Grand frère du modèle XXX, il présente la caractéristique d'être encore plus robuste et de résister aux sollicitations les plus fortes".
> 
> Ciao Diana


 
Benissimo Matoupaschat, ho letto solo ora la tua risposta, grazie ancora,


----------

